# Know anything about boobs???



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

So, I m/c last week.....when will the boob groeth STOP?? I've grown about 4 inhes since last monday and it doesn't seem to be slowing down. It has nothing to do with Tracy's nursing....it hasn't changed!!

Thanks....this morning sickness sucks!!!....Good thing I figured out that tictacs makes it go away!!!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Megan, it seems like insult to injury dosn't it? I'm really sorry.

Well, a few things might be happening. I've never miscarried while nursing, so I haven't experienced what you're going through.

However, when the body miscarries it send hormone signals that labor has occured. You could be engorged because of the hormones. Also, when you're miscarrying, you're body could be retaining water.

Are they feeling warm to the touch or painfull at all? If so, that may be a sign of a plugged duct or infection. Warm compresses or a warm soak in the bath will help eliviate it.

I would think the morning sickness is also due to hormone imballance. I've found Evening Primrose to be very helpfull in balancing my hormone levels. Also, Flax Seed Oil.

Either way, I'm not a medical expert - just offering suggestions. If you do get concerned a call to a doctor or midwife may help.

Sending more gentle healing vibes your way,

Jacque


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm not engorged at all. I'm just getting bigger. No water retention either...YAY! I was afraid that might happen but so far nothing. It's weird how all thi has played out. I'm doing so well with all of this. Much better than I e er thought I would. Is it bad that I talk about it? I talk about how things would be if I had carried and we had had two and things like that. We even told my parents what names we had picked......we do that early cause we for more connected then.

I just don't want my boobs to get any bigger....I'm already busting out of my DD/E and I'm only 5ft tall!!!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Megan - I hear you! I'm also 5 foot and I'm a 44DDD! I lost 60 lbs. this last year and they 'the girls' haven't changed a bit!

Maybe your body thinks your still pregnant? Either way, it dosn't sound like a concern. Just something to keep an eye on.

It's GOOD to talk about it! You have feelings that you need to work through. Talking about it really helps. If people start feeling overloaded, then look for people who will listen.

You had hopes and dreams for this baby. It's only natural that you would feel sadness.

Much Gentleness,

Jacque


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

Megan

You may still be pregnant. If I remember correctly, you said you may be able to see a medical provider to check you out - I think that would be a good idea.

Pregnancy symptoms (nausea, breast size increase) do stop when you have a m/c.

Please let us know - and, for what it's worth, I would still be careful about what you eat, drink, etc. just in case you are still pregnant.

This must feel like a roller coaster right now ...

Been there

Barbara (also a licensed midwife)


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Well, I started taking vitamins again when i found out and I don't drink so that isn't a problem. I've wondered that too......but I thought that everyone does... I was also told that it may take a week or to for the symptoms to go away..... do you think that is true?

Wow....you're a midwife...that must be fun!!


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

I was going to add to my post that another possibility might be an ectopic pregnancy, one where the implantation site isn't inside the uterus. That can show up as bleeding, too - and can be very serious for the mom. Another reason to get yourself checked out.

Yup, I'm a midwife who's home with my babies right now ...

Barbara

mama to spirit child Jacob (10/23/98)
spirited child Noah (10/25/99)
"little bird" (m/c 05/18/01) and
Nathaniel (05/02/02) who has a spirit twin


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

megan - barbara has just posted exactly what I've been wanting to say but I am not a midwife or doctor so held back

if it was me, I would be seeking medical help soon because those pregnancy symptoms don't hang about after a m/c in my very humble experience

with all best wishes
e


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

They can do blood work to see if the pregnancy hormone is increasing, i think its called a "Quant". your boobs shouldnt be getting bigger....i had 2 miscarriages, and my boobs went down. and i stopped feeling pregnant immediately!

still....those big boobs on a tiny body! what does hubby think? do you have more milk? is your baby loving it?


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

Megan, I wonder if you really did miscarry? After my bleeding started, my boobs went back to their usual tinyness (almost-A!!!) and my nausea had already disappeared a few days earlier. I had consecutive betas done at the lab and my Hcg levels went from 547 on Sunday to 139 on Tuesday. I get one more Hcg level drawn next Tuesday to make sure my body has gotten rid of everything naturally.

Is there any way you can go to an independent lab and have the quantitative Hcg levels drawn? It all seems suspicious







.

Kristina


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I seriously doubt that it is ectopic. I have NO pain. The pain that I had before ended up being muscle







But I worry about everything.... Anyway, I seriously have no money to go get levels checked or anything. We'll see what happens. If I have flu like symptoms or I feel like something is wrong I'll go to the ER.....but now I don't know.

I'm not sure what to think. Dh doesn't really want to talk about it. So, I'll wait another week or two and if I still have the nausea then I'll say something to him again. He knows that I still have it so we'll see what he does. And he knows that if it keeps up I will want to see someone.

What are the chance I didn't m/c. Could I have just m/c a twin or something?

I feel silly for even thinking about it!


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Megan, that last thing was just what I was about to suggest. You sound pregnant, and it's definitely possible that you mc-ed one of a pair of twins. Am I correct if I seem to remember that you felt your ovulation on both sides? That means two eggs may have been fertilized, and if one wasn't viable, the mc would have been small because all the uterine tissue would have stayed in place for the other baby.

You really should go to a doctor; don't all states have some special kind of free insurance for pregnant women??


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

When I had some bleeding early on in this pregnancy, I was concerned I too had miscarried. The first thing my midwife asked was if I still felt preggo-breast tenderness, etc.. I said yes, still have preg. symptoms, and she reassured me that it was just a clot. It happened around the time my period would have started if I hadn't been preg. so it is the drop in hormone levels that can sometimes bring some bleeding on. Just treat yourself right & good, like you are preggo., take care & be easy on yourself. How about taking a home preg. test? If you still feel preg., I bet you are! Don't forget, Worrying doesn't solve the problems of tomorrow, it just takes the strength out of today (or something like that!) You kwim!?


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I still feel very much pg. But I was told by some ladies that it takes awhile for ti all to go away. I'm not producing more milk...I jsut got bigger.

I'm not sure what to do. Hpt's can give false + for up to 8 wks after. Can;t waste the money to buy one.

I'm just watching out for anything weird! But what are the chances that I just m/c a twein??


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

I was wondering about the twin thing myself... it's more common then you would think. I would see if you can still get in with whoever was going to give you the u/s and see what you can find out. I agree that a HPT would probably not be too helpful at this point because it sounds like you still have a lot of hormones in your body.

Poor mama... I hope you have an answer soon so you can have some closure. To lose a baby is one thing, to have lost a twin will be a different kind of grieving... but also a different kind of hope.

(((hugs))) to you and your family. I am sorry your husband does'nt want to talk about it. These kind of things are so hard on dads, they want so badly to beleive that they can keep their loved ones safe from hurt... when something happens that they could not have prevented it is hard for them to face the fact that there was nothing they could have done.


----------



## Blessed Sunshine (May 9, 2002)

I'm so sorry you're on this rollercoaster. I've been there.

I don't want to give any false hope, but I don't want to discourage. As many as 25 % of pregnancies start out as multiples. Most often the twin is reabsorbed into the body before you even know about. Sometimes it is mistaken as a miscarriage(my brother had a twin under these circumstances), my mother thought she lost the pregnancy, yet 2 months later, they confirmed she was pregnant. When she delivered, the second plancenta was still there. It is possible. HPT are as accurate as the urine tests the Dr. give, or nearly so. I've never had a false positive(been down that road 6 times).

May I ask how much bleeding?

My experience with m/c is NOT feeling pregnant, that is the first sign for me that something is wrong. If you still feel pregnant, I'd think you still are.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

A urine test isn't a good way to determine. A blood HCG test would certainly point in the right direction as the levels will decrease.

Have you called your dr? I would call him and explain your financial and health situation to him. See if he'll take small payments to cover the cost. I one had a dentist who took $5 a month untill I had the money to cover him. It took me 2 years to pay him off - but he was patient because I talked with him.

We beleive that dd had a twin that was miscarried. I had bleeding and cramping, then found I was pregnant a few weeks later. We'll never know for sure though.

I certainly don't want to give you any false hope. You're in such a difficult emotional state right now. Please, give the doctor a call and at least ask! I think an ultrasound would put your mind at ease.

Sending you gentleness. Pm or email me if you need to talk more.

Jacque [email protected]


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

So, today I nursed like normal and in about 2 hours I was soooo engorged I couldn't walk!!

I also told dh I wonder if I'm still pg....and he agreed


----------

